# How do I know if I have an obd1 or obd2 engine?!!



## burstxbloom95 (Mar 24, 2010)

My car is a 1997 jetta gt 2.0l 8v.
ima noob no hatin!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Pop your hood and look. (and by look, I mean read the factory stickers on your radiator shroud.)


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: How do I know if I have an obd1 or obd2 engine?!! (burstxbloom95)*

By law, isn't anything MY 1996 or later OBDII? If you need a visual proof, look at your DTC connector. one-piece is OBDII; OBDI is 2 smaller connectors.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Or you could pop the hood and read.


----------



## burstxbloom95 (Mar 24, 2010)

What else can i look at?!


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: How do I know if I have an obd1 or obd2 engine?!! (dkfackler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkfackler* »_By law, isn't anything MY 1996 or later OBDII? If you need a visual proof, look at your DTC connector. one-piece is OBDII; OBDI is 2 smaller connectors.

No your answer is 100% incorrect.
During 1996 VW made a large number of significant changes to MK3's. Some occurred simultaneously while others were random running changes.
The only way to be sure of anything in a 1996 car is to check the VIN against the parts catalog.
Now anything after 1996, like a 1997, would be OBD II


_Modified by Robert Roberts at 4:55 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (burstxbloom95)*

Look @ the exhaust manifold if it has an o2 sensor in it it is OBD1. If the car has two O2 sensors it's OBD 2. Or as stated already read the stickers under the hood...... And better yet get yourself a Bentley...


----------



## indianred2.0 (Aug 11, 2007)

Even easier test, does it have the ISV and plastic damper coming from the intake manifold?


----------



## burstxbloom95 (Mar 24, 2010)

I heard that if you look at the wire cluster that plugs into the trottle body (sorta looks like the wire clip thing that plugs into the maf sensor)there will be 3 prongs if it is obd1 and 8 prongs if it is an obd2. Is this correct?


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (burstxbloom95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burstxbloom95* »_I heard that if you look at the wire cluster that plugs into the trottle body (sorta looks like the wire clip thing that plugs into the maf sensor)there will be 3 prongs if it is obd1 and 8 prongs if it is an obd2. Is this correct?

DUDE! I already told you the answer. You have a 1997 so it IS AN OBDII CAR!


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*

Haha chill chill. Rest assured your car is OBD-II. Yes 1993-1995 OBD-I the TPS is 3 wires (brown/green, green/white, and black/green) where 1996-1998 OBD-II has 6 wires but an 8 pin harness connector (brown/blue, green/white, green/blue, green/red, yellow/green, and white/blue)


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (AtomixMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtomixMK3* »_Haha chill chill. Rest assured your car is OBD-II. Yes 1993-1995 OBD-I the TPS is 3 wires (brown/green, green/white, and black/green) where 1996-1998 OBD-II has 6 wires but an 8 pin harness connector (brown/blue, green/white, green/blue, green/red, yellow/green, and white/blue)

This is incorrect. early 1996 is OBDI
Late 1996 is OBDII
Mid 1996 is a nightmare of inconsistant running changes. Check your vin.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: How do I know if I have an obd1 or obd2 engine?!! (burstxbloom95)*

My car is a '94 built in 93 and it has an obd2 type connector, the ecm is obd1. The sticker under the hood says *OBD1 CERTIFIED*


----------



## millerspcrepair (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: How do I know if I have an obd1 or obd2 engine?!! (burstxbloom95)*

go to a autozone or a auto parts store have them plug a machine into it if it powers on obdII if not OBDI


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Or you could pop the hood and read. 










OH LOOK, A STICKER THAT TELLS YOU! WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT OF ACTUALLY LOOKING THERE?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

^^^^^This^^^^^
In the US all model year 1996 or newer must be OBDII by federal law.
There were mid production changes on the '96's but they are all OBDII.
Your car is a '97 it is OBDII.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

For my fellow Canadians reading this...do NOT assume that the rules are the same for us. I have a '97 model year Jetta GT, build date 03/97, and I have an OBD1 ECU. Just figured this out after trying to swap a TT-chipped OBD2 ECU ....no start...a lot of swearing.....put the factory ECU back in and hey presto it starts first time. 

The under-hood sticker as shown above looks very similar but it does NOT specify OBD this or that. not sure what a reliable way to determine by VIN or whatever but I would personally take out the ECU and look right at it.


----------



## tonythayer (Apr 3, 2006)

FYI, if you happen to have the engine out of the car and don't have the sticker in front of you, there are ways to tell based on the appearance of the throttle body and intake ports on the head. 

This is what the OBD2 throttle body looks like: 
 

Here is a thread on how to differentiate between the two: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3875757


----------

